# Woman's Body Types Changes Over Last 3,000 Years



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2015)

I always knew I was born at the wrong time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2015)

Thigh gap - ugh - what a joke! As silly a "beauty" standard as the Heroin Model. 

Seems like the U.S. hasn't had a healthy role model since the '40's and '50's.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh lord...didn't know there was such a thing as thigh gap. :lofl:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

How does one go about getting back to the Italian Renaisance?  No "thigh gap" there..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2015)

How do women have a small waist but big hips and round belly?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

That would be what people called Hour Glass..  Marilyn Monroe fit that category.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That would be what people called Hour Glass..  Marilyn Monroe fit that category.



Yes, she did and a few others. When my hips are wide enough my waistline disappears.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, she did and a few others. When my hips are wide enough my waistline disappears.




Sometimes I think that a waistline postmenopause is non-existant.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 29, 2015)

I speak from a man's perspective here in saying a man's image of feminine beauty is established at an early age (puberty?) and at least from my experience that initial impression is pretty much set in stone. For example I got it into my young head that a woman's two breasts had to be exactly the same size. Subsequently I've come to understand that small and often moderate differences in the size and shape of a woman's breasts are entirely normal and quite common. So I set about modifying my idea of feminine beauty by casting out my early prejudiced ideals and learning to love less than perfectly matched breasts. Despite consistent effort I've made no progress at all. Men are not logical animals. I admit it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

How does one even notice that breasts aren't exactly the same size.... I mean unless one is a size A and the other a DDD... the differences are usually pretty subtle.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Men tend to pay very close to that part of a woman's body, and believe me I can detect very slight variations. I know this is stupid and degrading but that's how men's brains work.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 29, 2015)

- one of these?
 - sorry, it's a bit blurry 
 first one is stringbean, second is carrot, third is peanut fourth is pear and fifth is apple


----------



## Cookie (Jan 29, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> How do women have a small waist but big hips and round belly?



Must have been those girdles and things women used to wear in the 'olden days' - corsets cinched in their waist, with laces - poor things could hardly breathe and often fainted (swooned?).


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

Some women even had their lower ribs removed so they could cinch those contraptions even tighter.


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2015)

The corset was the death of many a Victorian woman.  A lady could not appear in public without being corseted, and if she had a respiratory ailment and needed to go out, she put on her corset.  Because she couldn't breathe deeply, a simple cold often turned into pneumonia.  Poof!   They were also a major cause of birth defects; a proper Victorian woman didn't appear in public once she started "showing", thus she wore a corset as long as possible into her pregnancy, resulting in problems for the baby as well as the mother.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2015)

And some people wonder why at this stage in life, I'm quite content with singlehood.  Though thankfully, I've had some very great experiences with men that never made me feel less than perfect no matter my shape or size any given period of time.  I feel bad for what so many women have to go through.  I remember the thigh gap period quite well and they're trying to bring it back of late in some circles.  I've been seeing women talking about it, with great interest, on the net lately.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Men tend to pay very close to that part of a woman's body, and believe me I can detect very slight variations. I know this is stupid and degrading but that's how men's brains work.



It's also true that men's testicles are different sizes and hang at different lengths... Is that an unatractive flaw too?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2015)

AprilT said:


> ...  I remember the thigh gap period quite well and they're trying to bring it back of late in some circles.  I've been seeing women talking about it, with great interest, on the net lately.



Well, men have had the "Plumber's Gap" for many years, so isn't it just fair that women have one too?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, men have had the "Plumber's Gap" for many years, so isn't it just fair that women have one too?




You are so bad.  LOL


----------



## Cookie (Jan 29, 2015)

Last time I saw a plumber he was wearing overalls, so there was nothing to see there, thank goodness.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Last time I saw a plumber he was wearing overalls, so there was nothing to see there, thank goodness.



Maybe he was still in "Gap Training" ... they're often shy until they develop that impressive cleavage.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 29, 2015)

I didn't read that......


----------

